# making honey oil from stems and other non-smokeables...worth it?



## zeppelin (Oct 4, 2009)

Me and my friends have a bunch of stems and leaves left over from plants and we were gonna try and make honey oil out of it but we've never done it before so I was wondering what would be the best way to go about it and if it's even worth the hassle.


----------



## cell1988 (Oct 6, 2009)

zeppelin said:


> Me and my friends have a bunch of stems and leaves left over from plants and we were gonna try and make honey oil out of it but we've never done it before so I was wondering what would be the best way to go about it and if it's even worth the hassle.


well honey oil is made by running butane through the buds, the butane strips off the trichomes and you end up with an oil that looks like honey. ( i know you knew that i just wanted others to know ) so i would say unless you have a lot of trimmings off your buds than don't waste the time. what you can do though is make hash oil. just chop up all those leaves, stems and trimmings and let it sit in alcohol for a couple days inside of a container with a lid on it. after that take the now green alcohol and leaf mixture and filter the leaves out with a coffee filter. catch the green alcohol in a glass below the filter. after there is no more plant material in the alcohol than just let the alcohol sit out and evaporate. you will be left with a dark oily substance. you can put the alcohol on the oven on low to speen up evaporation, and cook the oil until it is hard.. REMEMBER YOU HAVE TO SLOW COOK IT, OTHERWISE IT LOSES POTENCY!!! hash oil isnt as strong as normal hash or honey oil, but you dont need trichomes on the outside of the plant material to get thc extracted from it. it is low grade and quickly made, but if you had a decent female plant than you will for sure get real high from it!!! good luck man! and have fun!!!


----------



## zeppelin (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you very much! i will be trying out this method, hopefully we get some good oil. i'm just curious as to what type of alcohol to let it sit in, perhaps ethanol?


----------



## cell1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

zeppelin said:


> thank you very much! i will be trying out this method, hopefully we get some good oil. i'm just curious as to what type of alcohol to let it sit in, perhaps ethanol?


 you can actually just use isopropyl alcohol. i wouldnt eat it if you use isopropyl, but you can use whatever kind you want. you could even go get some everclear if you live in a state where that is legal to buy. just make sure its at least 70% alcohol.


----------

